# 4 wire litz braid (Round)



## fatman711

Can someone teach me how to do this braid? I only know of the 4 wire flat braid. 

 I do the 4 wire braid like this in case people are interested. 

 cross the two outer wires, then keep crossing the "new" outer wires. When you cross the first set of outer wires, the inner wires become the outer wires now


 just repeat this. 


 May sound confusing. Let me know if you need more help and if someone can teach me the round braid. 

 thanks


----------



## jmlpartners

Start with the four wires side by side. 

 a. Take the leftmost wire and cross it OVER its TWO neighbors.

 b. Take the rightmost wire and cross it OVER its ONE neighbor.

 c. Take the leftmost wire and cross it UNDER its TWO neighbors.

 d. Take the rightmost wire and cross it UNDER its ONE neighbor.

 Repeat steps a-d until done.


----------



## aamefford

There's a Litz braid tutorial here:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/tut...-braid-173896/ (how do you paste links to the word here?) . I haven't checked it in a while, it is in my subscription list for later reference, but I *think* it has a 4 wire tutorial also.


----------



## crzystng

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So after head-fi's crash all the links have changed and the pics don't show up. I had the photos hosted at head-fi's photo galleries and those are gone too. I will have to upload everything again. I'll try to do this as soon as possible but it wil take sometime as I'm currently changing jobs and it takes most of my time. Be a little bit pacient guys!_

 

Only problem with that tut


----------



## fatman711

cool, thanks guys.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aamefford* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's a Litz braid tutorial here:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/tut...-braid-173896/ (how do you paste links to the word here?) . I haven't checked it in a while, it is in my subscription list for later reference, but I *think* it has a 4 wire tutorial also._

 

I've tried this. Look like a flat, not round one.


----------



## nikongod

i braid in pairs, ground and signal for each channel opposite eachother.

 i will update this when i get home. it will take me 1/2hour to type, and i dont ahve the time now.

 ok, i am home.

 the wires are arranged in a circle, and we will assume held firmly at one end (i generally solder them all to the proper places on the plug and hold it between my knees)

 if you label the wires 1,2,3, and 4 going around the circle the braid goes like this:

 1&3 go across the middle and CROSS. 

 2&4 go across the middle and cross the other way*. it is important to cross them the proper way, or the conductors will wind up effectively parallel (mechanically, which increases capacitance)

 consistency in braiding is KEY. it is not at all to your advantage to make some braids the right way, and others the wrong way.

 repeat about 120milion times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 as with anything it takes a little practice to get the braid all laid out well and smoothly. 

 *they may cross the same way. you will see after a few repetitions that the braid is either working well or not. if the "pairs" cross at roughly right angles to eachother, you are doing things properly. if the pairs are laying on top of eachother, try the other way...


----------



## MASantos

Fatman, I know I had told you I would upload the photos some days ago, but I haven't had a chance! Sorry abou this.

 I'll try to do it this weekend!

 Good luck with your braids

 Manuel


----------

